# autobrite berry blast tyre dressing v's megs endurance tyre gel.



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

morning peeps i am running low on the old megs tyre gel,and with a visit too marks coming up soon i was wandering if anyone has had the chance to use both products, and wouldn't mind passing on there experience. basically my concern is will berry blast last as long as the megs or not. thank u verry muchley martin.:wave:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Would be very interesting to seeing the results of this as well.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Mark sent me a bottle of Berry Blast last year when he was out of the Meg's gel. I did apply it to the car a couple of times but then switched to Meguiar's when I needed to buy more. Here's how Berry Blast looked on my car:-










The application and finish of both products is very similar. The key thing with durability is making sure you have the tyres scrubbed clean before you apply the gel. I re-do the tyre dressing once a fortnight (500 miles) but the meg's is still going strong then.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

so which one lasts the longest,like i say i use megs allready and it aint too bad,just wandered if the berry blast lasted longer.cheers.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good advice above :thumb:
Try using a good APC with a stiff brush on the tyres.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I recon between 2 to 3 weeks for the Meguiar's, cant see to many out performing this down to the nature of diving/conditions.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Mark sent me a bottle of Berry Blast last year when he was out of the Meg's gel. I did apply it to the car a couple of times but then switched to Meguiar's when I needed to buy more. Here's how Berry Blast looked on my car:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of that mate. :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I have both and prefer the berry blast, nicer finish and lasts a couple of weeks on a well prepped tyre. Water bead nicely to.

Don't grab my megs these days


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

wanna veccy said:


> so which one lasts the longest,like i say i use megs allready and it aint too bad,just wandered if the berry blast lasted longer.cheers.


Hard to comment as I like to scrub my tyres every couple of weeks and put on a fresh dressing. The rural roads I drive and the weather mean my tyres normally need a clean before the existing dressing fades.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

so guessing then that the berry blast aint worth changing too, megs =cheaper and gives same results(regards finish and durability).


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Would say so mate, I'm quite happy with meg's.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

thought so just me being a tight git and hoping berry blast would last longer,oh well once again cheers chaps.


----------

